

John Furrier: Why Matt Cutts is Wrong on the FTC - rizzn
http://siliconangle.net/ver2/2009/10/08/why-matt-cutts-is-wrong-on-the-ftc-rules/

======
jf781
I like Matt so I'm not dissing him - I'm just saying that paid search was a
new trend in 99-02 and if regulation was in place then I think that that
offering would not have scaled to the success that it has provided to
marketers today. Now like then we are stuck with a poor monetization solution
AdSense and CPM display ads. They flat out don't work.

A new solution is need and that innovation will come from startups and tech
developers. IMHO

~~~
rizzn
I think the genesis of that new model will emerge from sponsorship.

The biggest growth area in my personal income from my online activities (aside
from the day job) has been the amount of money I've been getting from
sponsored tweets.

It's not a perfect model, but I've already doubled the amount of money I've
got this month from last month, with no significant jumps in my personal
influence.

Activity stream advertising that benefits the publisher, not solely the owner
of the social network, could be where we focus next.

Of course, the FTC isn't exactly making that easy with these guidelines (i.e.
what qualifies as "conspicuous disclosure" in a tweet?).

------
rizzn
John: "Can you imagine if the fed regulated CPC in the early days with
disclosure statements?"

